# Ft. Pierce Tomorrow



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Heading out to Ft. Pierce tomorrow. Anyone else heading to that area? Plan on launching at or before 7. 

How bout it?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wish I can go but got family plans.

I'm plan go to Flamingo in Several weeks after I'm take care of business in Maimi then go Feesh in MINGO!


----------



## irlshallow (Oct 16, 2008)

Where you guys going to be? I was looking at putting in at Round Island.....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

IRL - sorry I did not see your post, no internet access in the evenings...

We put in Just north of the Causeway/Inlet and ran south. Not much action, think the full moon kinda got us. Did you head out?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I hit Round Island, part of the kayak navy on Saturday.. was pretty slow fishing, the N. Flat was loaded with mullet, glassy calm, but no top-water action except the Pelicans. Nothing on the western Shore either.

Came back across the S. Flats where there was a Flats Boat convention and a Porpise, old 987, gathering. Caught up a few Trouts and Ladyfishes of good size, then back into a little secret creek and caugh several Snooklets 12 to 20".


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

yea, man the lady fish were the bigest I have ever seen I landed about 6 of them and blood all over my boat. Two rat reds but I could see some very large reds but could not get them to bite.


----------

